# adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !



## Davie09 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo  , ich wollte mir ein "einfaches tragbares" echolot anschaffen um die Strukturen des Grundes auszukundschaften^^

Habe da dieses Produkt gefunden und würde gerne eure Meinung dazuhören, ob dieses Gerät etwas taugt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Funk-Echolot-...007#vi-content


----------



## NickAdams (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Es erfüllt seinen Zweck als Tiefenmesser. Die Reichweite ist für den Uferangler ausreichend. Ich habe es seit über zwei Jahren in Gebrauch und bin zufrieden damit. Allerdings habe ich dem Plastikgewinde des Deckels nicht getraut und habe es zusätzlich mit Dichtband für Wasserhahngewinde umwickelt; ob es notwendig war, weiß ich nicht - es ist jedenfalls dicht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Davie09 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Danke für die schnelle Info  

Kannst du mir auch sagen, ob das Gerät auch "Fische" anzeigt oder ist diese Funktion viel zu ungenau ?


----------



## Uwe-NF (13. August 2012)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Würde mich auch interessieren...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## wheeler61 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

dieser Tread ist zwar schon etwas älter, ich habe mir auch in China das:
 FFW718/2 zum Preis inkl. Versand für 45€ bestellt

gestern angekommen, heute an der Jagst an einer 2m tiefen Stelle getestet.
Wasser ziemlich trübe, Bodenkontur sehr gut zu erkennen, auch größere Löcher im Grund, und es zeigt auch fische in den angegeben tiefen an, ob es sich haber tatsächlich um fische handelt kann ich so nicht sagen.
Ich werde es die nächsten Wochen sobald das fischen wieder losgeht mal an der Wörnitz testen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

wie ist die reichweite? überlege auch zu kaufen.
menüsprache ist english oder?


----------



## wheeler61 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> wie ist die reichweite? überlege auch zu kaufen.
> menüsprache ist english oder?


 
Realistische Reichweite ca. 30 - 40 Meter, genug um vom Ufer die tiefen zu sehen, Menuesprache ist Deutsch oder Englisch umstellbar


----------



## boki801 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Hallo, 
wheeler61 wie macht sie das gerät am wasser?
Bin gerade am überlegen mir auch eins zu bestellen.
Gruss


----------



## Killerschnauze (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Wer hat das Gerät noch, wie ist die Reichweite?
Wie lange dauert der Versand aus HongKong wirklich?

mfg
martin


----------



## volko (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Hallo,
 ich habe mir das FFW direkt bei ADALKRA in Erding geholt. Ist zwar teurer als Direktimport, aber dort gibt´s gleich eine Einweisung mit dazu (und man hat einen Ansprechpartner). Das Ei wurde von mir in ein kleines, ferngesteuertes Boot gebastelt. Für einen Uferangler wie mich vollkommen ausreichend, um am Baggersee Tiefen und Kanten zu erkennen. Fischsymbol ist auch drauf, aber ob´s stimmt? Das Ding ist natürlich kein Profigerät!!!!!

 MfG


----------



## Snowy (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Hallo, 

wo bitte kann man es in China bestellen ?

Könnte ich bitte den Link bekommen?

Danke

Gruß
Snowy


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

30sek bei ebay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wireless-Fun...524?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item2c727e247c


----------



## Alfred69 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Hallo ich habe auch diese Gerät seid neuestem aber ich bekomme keinen empfang. Liegt es dran das man den Sender nicht mit einem Wirbel befestigen darf. 
 Ich wollte es heute an meinem Gartenteich testen der mit Baustahlmatten abgedeckt ist. Liegt es eventuell daran das das Metall stört zum Empfang.
 Ich habe immer die Meldung no Signal


----------



## Vanner (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Wäre gut möglich das die Stahlmatte den Empfang behindert. Wirbel am Geber stört nicht.


----------



## volko (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Ist im Ei die Batterie richtig drin? Dann müsste sich der Sender bei Wasserkontakt automatisch einschalten. 

 Ich habe im Ei die Kontakte zusammengelötet. Damit ist es immer eingeschaltet, sobald ich die Batterie einlege.

 Gruß volko


----------



## mmoser1 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: adalkra FFW718/2 Funk von adalkra eure Meinung ist gefragt !*

Habe das Adalkra seit 2 Wochen, werde es zurückgeben, weil es sehr ungenau ist. Bin mit zwei fischerkollegen am Wasser gewesen um, Adalkra und Humminbird zu vergleichen. Was soll ich sagen, Humminbird hat leider ein sehr kleines Display,ist aber wesentlich genauer.Also weg mit dem Adalkra.


----------

